# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  VB - Databazë me Visual Basic

## lavdimii

a din dikush ktu me tregu qysh muna me ban nje databse me visual basic

----------


## edspace

Lavdim, 

Te keshilloj te perdoresh Ms Access qe eshte krijuar kastile per te ndertuar databaza. Ms Access i ka shume funksione te gatshme per te ndertuar nje databaze, dhe mund t'i pershtatesh keto funksione ose te krijosh funksione te reja duke perdorur gjuhen visual basic for applications (VBA). 

Fillo te besh dicka vete, dhe nese ke pyetje, hidhe kodin ketu qe mund te te ndihmojme.

----------

